# How Long Should Ink Cartridge Last



## kermit

I've got a Lexmark P6520 that uses a No. 31 Lexmark Ink Cartridge (color) and another color ink cartridge.

I rarely use the printer and the last time I bought a new ink cartridge was in May and now I'm half empty on my new one.

My question is: how long should this really last for and should I get a more print effective unit?


----------



## kermit

Okay since no one knows can anyone recommend a decent all-in-one that the ink cartridge lasts more than 2-3 months on. I've printed probably a 100 pages or so.


----------



## elmarcorulz

the life of an ink cartridge depends on how many pages you print per day. if oyu print a couple of pages a day, then itll last a while. if you print hundreds a day then it'll last not long at all


----------



## kermit

I'm printing about 20 pages a week. I think the problem is that the printer has 2 ink catridges #1 - which is the primary has black, magenta, and blue and #2 - has magenta, blue, and yellow.

The reason that I have to replace it so often is because the primary ink cartridge shares 3 colors so that is the reason I go through black so much. I contacted the company to see if they make an ink cartridge for my unit that only uses black. That way I'll say.  

Note: I rarely use color printing only black.


----------



## jjsevdt

Buy an HP.  They're a little more expensive, but they last longer and look better


----------

